# Distributor question KA24E



## motionb (May 4, 2009)

Hey, I have been going through the process of installing a timing kit in my 94 4x4 (KA24E Motor) I finally got everything put back together, all I have left is to put oil and coolant in it and crank it up.... Had a strange problem though, my distributor has a rubber oring/gasket that helps seal the dist. cap to the distributor body, well while it was sitting out of the truck the rubber gasket expanded on me and will not go back into the distributor. Strange thing is that this exact same thing happened to me when i replaced my fuel pump, the rubber oring/fuel pump tank seal, expanded when I removed the old fuel pump (was no problem cause I could find one of those). problem is I cant seem to find anyone who carries this gasket (searching their websites) anyone know exactly what that gasket might be called? when I search on distributor oring all I get is the oring/oil seal that goes around the shaft, I have yet to find anyone who carries it, it doesnt come with the cap either. hopefully someone has had to replace this and might know... thanks in advance


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

an o ring is an o ring .. ne parts store will have them ..


----------



## motionb (May 4, 2009)

yea but this is NOT an oring, it is round but it has shapes cut into it so it will fit around the bottom of the distributor cap, its hard to explain, its more or less to keep water and dust out of the distributor


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try nw4..Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts

there is a banner about nissan parts, address george....


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

221 Distributor :: Engine Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21) 1986.5-1994 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------



## motionb (May 4, 2009)

cjserio... you rule, thats exactly what i was looking for, I cut a section out of the one i had for now, but I'm gonna order that part... thanks man... and btw... my nissan lives again!!! i put the fluids in it this morning and have been driving it aaalll day!!! thanks for everyone's help (i got the oil pump/distributor right the first time!!) beginners luck haha.. even after 240,000 miles the AC still blows as cold as it did on day one, nissans RULE!!


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

You're welcome. That's a good website for Nissan parts. It's actually a dealership in Texas that ships out parts in case your dealship is too far away (or too cranky like mine) to get parts from. The website is also useful for finding part names using the diagrams etc.


----------

